# "Martin" Cigar pens



## penmanship (Aug 8, 2010)

Made the mistake of showing my wife a photo of some "cigar pens". (beautiful work btw)

SWMBO (and I quote) "You have to make those, get what ever tools you need to make it happen"............:biggrin:

Sweet, problem is I ain't gotta clue what the heck I need, or where to get it to make closed end pens. Ive admired closed end pens from afar, but have never made them.   What are the best kits for this type of application?

Any direction will be appreciated!

Tim


----------



## aweiss44 (Aug 9, 2010)

check the library for closed end pen making. a few very good articles in there


----------



## alphageek (Aug 9, 2010)

penmanship said:


> Made the mistake of showing my wife a photo of some "cigar pens". (beautiful work btw)
> 
> SWMBO (and I quote) "You have to make those, get what ever tools you need to make it happen"............:biggrin:
> 
> ...



NICE!!! open checkbook for tools.... I could think of all kinds of things that I would 'need' to make that happen!.

However, if the experts here are willing to share... I get the closed end part.  Can anyone share tips on the 'completely no band' with these kits?   I'd like to try this with a Jr Gent, but am wondering if that will work.   Hmmm.. time to go home and look at a Jr closer.


----------



## Halfcaff (Aug 9, 2010)

Penmanship
Closed-ends are not as difficult to make as they look.  Double  closed-ends just add some more tinkering but is still not that  difficult.  There are many ways to make them.  First you need a way to  secure the blanks while you turn them.  Some options are between  centers, closed-end mandrels from A.S. (expensive and kit specific),  make your our mandrel from a punch and an alan wrench, and the easiest  way (I think) is using an adjustable mandrel.  

I use an adjustable mandrel so I will tell you how to do it that way.   You can find how to's in the library for the others.  Cut your blanks to  size and drill them with a bit just smaller than the threads on the end  of adjustable mandrel.  You will want to drill just shy of the end of  the blank (or your closed-end will have a big hole in the end of it).   Then you want to redrill the blank with the proper size bit for the  tube.  You just need to drill the length of the tube.  Do not drill the  same length of the first hole or you will not have anything to thread on  to the mandrel.  Once you have finished prepping the blanks adjust the  mandrel so that it is about half an inch longer than the blank and  associated bushing.  Thread the blank onto the mandrel and make it good  and snug.  Then take your live center and tighten it to the end you are  going to close while you round it out.  Then you can remove it for final  shaping and finishing.  It is just that simple.....in theory.  With  some practice and patients you will get it and perfect your own way of  making them.  

Alphageek,
The 'completely no band' took a little bit of tinkering as well but is a  pretty simple fix.  I use the churchill or el grande kits because the  center band is plastic.  Basically you just sand down the outside of the  band until it fits inside the tube.  That's it.  I am sure you could do  the very same thing with metal center bands but you will just have to  use files. 

This is by no means comprehensive but hopefully will point you in the  right direction.  
Caleb


----------



## MartinPens (Aug 17, 2010)

penmanship said:


> Made the mistake of showing my wife a photo of some "cigar pens". (beautiful work btw)


 
Tim, I use closed-end mandrels. There are no other special tools, really. I do use a forstner bit for one of the steps. You could always buy one from me to keep your wife happy until you figure it out!!  : )

Martin


----------



## MartinPens (Aug 17, 2010)

Now that I've said that.... I think a collet chuck is indispensible. Makes the whole process so much smoother and it's a solid little chuck. Do you need a link? I don't remember right off hand where I got it, but I can look it up or maybe someone will jump in and give the info.

Martin


----------



## aweiss44 (Aug 17, 2010)

i got a great set off of ebay for a great price. take a look.


----------

